# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  south island tahr hunt sort vid

## dale

hi fellas here is a short vid of me and twin bro last week down the south sorry but no dead animals but few seen check out my user name for other vids home you like it  :Thumbsup:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNc8eyJ5TOM

----------


## johnino

Nice one. Beautiful scenery and perfect weather, addictive.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Nice footage. Always good to even see a few.

What camera are you using?

----------


## dale

@StrikerNZ hi we used a cheap Panasonic hc-v500 full hd to do the videoing and just an iphone 5 to take the snap shots, hopeing to upgraded the video camra soon with something like a digital slr but I need to do my homework on one that will do every thing. cheers

----------


## Aly

Thanks for sharing  :Grin:

----------

